# Responsive desire wife



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

This is not a humble brag but just a straight up BRAG/BOAST post. My responsive desire wife did the unthinkable yesterday. We had some great scheduled sex around 11am for about 45mins. 3 hours later, I am happy and still enjoying that post-orgasm glow when she says, "After we finish yoga, we should go get busy again!" It felt just like you guys with responsive desire women would expect it to feel when she said that....... :surprise:......and then :grin2:

After round 2, I kept flashing her my penis while saying, "don't even look at it!!! You killed it!" The proud giggle she got from that was priceless. I made sure to let her know again today how appreciative I was for her initiating and how it made me feels so loved, desired and affirmed. She felt great knowing that I was not just content or satiated but FULFILLED! 

Learning how to work with her responsive desire has changed the great physical sex we have always had to something that is emotionally great and fulfilling as well. 

I am so happy that I could really give her the environment she needed to allow herself to initiate. I am proud of her and proud of myself. 

You CAN teach an old dog (me) new tricks


----------

